# Finally did it!



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Every year I get a saftey bonus from work. This year since ammo is scarce and hard to find, I decided to take advice from several here and go for PM's. I took the $1,000 and through a friend of mine at work who's family is in the business bought $500 in pre-64 dimes and $500 in quarters. Got a rate of 17.25 to 1 with no fee.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Nice score!:groupwave:


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Very nice score indeed


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Good move! You are lucky to get them. Most of the pre 64 coinage here where I live is hard to come by. Just this last month or 2 silver of all types are being bought up.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

That's great. Now is a great time to buy.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah, good job. Apparently silver is on sale right now also!


----------

